
SpaceX could be grounded for 9-12 months after accident, ULA chief says - obi1kenobi
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/08/spacex-could-be-grounded-for-9-12-months-after-accident-ula-chief-says.html
======
T-A
I'm sure he'd like that. For the record, the previous SpaceX blowup occurred
on June 28, 2015; the first subsequent launch happened less than six months
later, on December 22, 2015 [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Falcon_9_and_Falcon_He...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Falcon_9_and_Falcon_Heavy_launches#2015)

------
nickfrost
I understand the value of life and that it's important to make sure everyone
is safe in space missions, but this is an unmanned space organization and it
would be RIDICULOUS if SpaceX was grounded for any period of time. They
continue to push the boundaries and should be lauded for their accomplishments
and less ridiculed for their mission failures. Just my brief opinion....

